# Trendy Halloween's having a Flesh Sale



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

trendyhalloween.com is having a sale 
up to 80% off on over 800 
props, costumes, decorations... ends July 28th

#yourwelcome


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone purchased from this site before? Any recommendations?


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya Jottle! What are you looking for? I can perhaps help you out.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Jottle said:


> Anyone purchased from this site before? Any recommendations?


I tried purchasing from them a couple days ago. Since i hadn't bought from them before I used paypal to pay.
But after doing the paypal part it returned to their site, but never gave me confirmation the order went through. 
I tried the contact form on trendys site to ask if the orderr was placed, but never received a response back.
So the short answer is, others told me they have bought from trendy, but my experience was a bit of a let down.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

BobbyA said:


> I tried purchasing from them a couple days ago. Since i hadn't bought from them before I used paypal to pay.
> But after doing the paypal part it returned to their site, but never gave me confirmation the order went through.
> I tried the contact form on trendys site to ask if the orderr was placed, but never received a response back.
> So the short answer is, others told me they have bought from trendy, but my experience was a bit of a let down.


Hi Bobby! 

we've been doing major upgrades (for the season ) and during this time we quickly learned of a small glitch with Paypal. All customers with orders that went through were immediately contacted. So you must've been contacted or responded to. If you private message me your details I can check exactly what happened with your order - or if it even went through. Did you order a lunging animated dog prop?


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I learned of Trendy through a fellow Halloween Forum member...and I have to admit...when I saw their unbelievably cheap prices on some of their props,I was skeptical.As they say...if it's too good to be true...it probably isn't.Furthermore...after experiencing glitches on their website....I decided to avoid ordering from them.But then I saw that they had a very well done Facebook page...AND that they had an Ebay store.Checking their feedback....I saw that just about all feedback comments were extremely favorable.That prompted me to contact them.After talking to a wonderful service rep.....Dora....I ordered two of the major new props on their site....and geez....for 55.00 bucks...how could I not get a Count von Mortis.Shipping prices aren't bad either....and all items were shipped within about 12 hours of my orders.Ok,so I haven't received them yet...but they're all on the way.I mentioned a few reasons why I decided to give them a shot...but by far the biggest reason was the professional and eager to help attitude that Dora had.My first prop is coming tomorrow...and I'll update this post if need be.But from my experience with them so far....I give them a big thumbs up.Also.........if you sign up for their Email updates....you get 15 percent off your first order excluding sale items!!!GIve them a shot!!And no....lol...I don't work for them!!! :>


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

mariab1299 said:


> I learned of Trendy through a fellow Halloween Forum member...and I have to admit...when I saw their unbelievably cheap prices on some of their props,I was skeptical.As they say...if it's too good to be true...it probably isn't.Furthermore...after experiencing glitches on their website....I decided to avoid ordering from them.But then I saw that they had a very well done Facebook page...AND that they had an Ebay store.Checking their feedback....I saw that just about all feedback comments were extremely favorable.That prompted me to contact them.After talking to a wonderful service rep.....Dora....I ordered two of the major new props on their site....and geez....for 55.00 bucks...how could I not get a Count von Mortis.Shipping prices aren't bad either....and all items were shipped within about 12 hours of my orders.Ok,so I haven't received them yet...but they're all on the way.I mentioned a few reasons why I decided to give them a shot...but by far the biggest reason was the professional and eager to help attitude that Dora had.My first prop is coming tomorrow...and I'll update this post if need be.But from my experience with them so far....I give them a big thumbs up.Also.........if you sign up for their Email updates....you get 15 percent off your first order excluding sale items!!!GIve them a shot!!And no....lol...I don't work for them!!! :>


Thank you again for giving us another chance mariab1299


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

P.S. All your orders shipped, let me know if you need a tracking number and I'll email them to you.


----------

